# relays



## keliz (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi, does any one know where the relays are located on a autocruise starblazer XL, Thanks


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi keliz

I will give your question a bit of a bump up the page :wink: 

I am not sure that I am able to help but a bit more detail and info would help..... which relay or relays ( base vehicle or something like the steps), what year is the Starblazer , what exact base vehicle etc.


Mike


----------



## keliz (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi Mike, its a 2006 boxer, the step and fridge relays sound like they are clicking but cant find them. jk


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yours may be different but my starspirit has them on the bulkhead to the right of the battery


----------



## nigee (Aug 23, 2012)

*relay*

Hi i have a 2004 starblazer boxer , there are two relays on the right of the battery one is for the step / fridge mine was changed but didnt see them do it hope this helps a little


----------



## keliz (Oct 28, 2012)

Many thanks guys


----------

